# myql innodb file per table with zfs



## chrcol (Dec 23, 2013)

So the reccomended practice as I understand it is to have a 8k fileset for myisam, 16k fileset for innodb and 128k fileset for innodb logs.

However when enabling innodb setting file per table, the innodb files are then stored in the myisam data path, it ignores the innodb path setting.

My mysql is mixed myisam/innodb databases, so which out of the following scenarios is the lesser evil?
Most data is myisam, I think *I* only have one database that*'*s innodb.

 Have innodb tables on the myisam fileset and they take performance hit.  To minimise impact also set default format to myisam.
 Disable file per table so I am back to a shared large innodb file on innodb fileset.
 Use percona or mysql 5.6 and adjust the page size to 8k on innodb (however I think this doesn*'*t work on any existing innodb data so near useless).
 Same as #1 but have that fileset to 16k so myisam data suffers.  to try and minimise impact set default format to innodb but I believe many applications deliberatly create using myisam.
I am leaning to #1 or #2 currently.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 23, 2013)

5.  Convert everything to InnoDB and configure things are per InnoDB recommendations?


----------

